# Will Chevy Z71 rims fit Titan?



## Satelliteman (Oct 26, 2004)

My brother will give me a set of 2005 Chevy Z71 rims and tires if they will fit my Titan. Do you think they will fit? Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I know Nissan usually stamps the bolt pattern in the wheel (backside) dont know about Chevys


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

The bolt pattern should be the same, 6 on 5.5" circle. Not sure about the diameter of the hub "hole", nor about the offsets of the wheels.


----------



## frankenssan (Oct 25, 2004)

i know if its 6 lug its the same pattern on the chevys as well as toyota and the mazda b series trux the dodge dakota pattern is smaller and wont fit . the pattern you have should be 6 lug 5.5 inch diameter .. offset is usually more on the chevys not sure about the titans. guess the only way to find out is try one. in my opinion if you can afford a titan you might as well spend the money on a set of custom wheels ... besides the titan has nice wheels stock in my opinion. if i had a titan i would rather spend money on suspension anyways or more hp. like it doesnt have enough stock. basicly im saying the titan is a bad ass truck right from the holeshot.


----------



## redneck truck (Oct 4, 2004)

im gonna say get the che*y wheels and you can give me the titan wheels 
j/k..

the titan bolt pattern is the same as the hardbody, and lots of hardbody trucks have chevy wheels (all of which are 6 on 5.5"). the only modification required on the chevy wheels to fit the hardbody is to bore the center hole out an inch ..but i think the titan wheels have to be bored to fit the hardbody too ...so measure the center bores and compare the offsets - no reason it shouldnt work if those match up ok.. and when you get rid of the titan wheels, make sure to ship them to me 

- Bryan


----------

